# Pocket Chronograph Identification



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking to restore but looking for information on what type of movement it is so i can see whats missing, any help will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's what i managed to find.......... Best Of luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Harry

Thats great.....or not in my case , as it seems to be a lot missing 

Can i ask, did you find out anything, type of movement ?

Thanks again

Jonathan


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

looks like a Tip Top timer.....Brevet no 3848..........nice if you can get it working again....


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Analogue, what gave you that impression?

THanks

Jonathan


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

seen one before and it looked a lot like that.......they were very decent timepieces.......


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just been looking through some pics of pocket watches i have cleaned to impress a Lady friend and guess what i found!!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that looks very nice

bowie


----------

